# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi spindle lạ

## ktshung

các bác cho em hỏi em tình cơ mua được con spindle như thế này, nó có các dây tín hiệu từ trong spindle ra, như vậy nó là loại gì, dùng biến tần bình thường có điều khiển được không? Em cám ơn

----------

thanhly009

----------


## khangscc

Xin đó servo mà bác, nó kéo cây vitme đó chứ spindle nào ạ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Sory bác vì úp sót hình. Con Spindle này đây bác. Con servo kia kéo cây visme làm thụt thò con spindle này, nhưng con spindle này lại có 2 jack cắm, 1 jack UVW như spindle thường và một jack tín hiệu như em chụp hình phía trên

----------


## ducduy9104

Có thể con này là brushless DC 3 dây CS1-3 là dây hall. Có oscillo xem sóng thì biết ngay.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là cái đầu khoan tự động hay taro thôi chả có gì lạ , con servo thì truyền động lên xuống , thay gì dùng ben khí nén phổ biến thì nó dùng visme bi thôi , con động cơ không đồng bộ bị tháo ra rồi , nó truyền động qua dây đai kéo cái đầu khoan quay thôi , cái này nằm trong cái máy nào đó để thực hiện hành trình khoan hay taro tự động thôi.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> đây là cái đầu khoan tự động hay taro thôi chả có gì lạ , con servo thì truyền động lên xuống , thay gì dùng ben khí nén phổ biến thì nó dùng visme bi thôi , con động cơ không đồng bộ bị tháo ra rồi , nó truyền động qua dây đai kéo cái đầu khoan quay thôi , cái này nằm trong cái máy nào đó để thực hiện hành trình khoan hay taro tự động thôi.


Cai con bác kêu động cơ ko đồng bộ ấy em tháo ra xem thì nó có cả dây động lực UVW và một chùm dây tín hiệu. Em đấu biến tần 3 pháe UVW nó vận quay nhưng ko nhanh. Kỳ lạ là trong câtlogue của nó chỉ dùng từ 50-60HZ nhưng tốc độ 10000 rpm. BÁc xem hình spndle ở phần comment sẽ thấy ạ

----------


## MinhPT

> Cai con bác kêu động cơ ko đồng bộ ấy em tháo ra xem thì nó có cả dây động lực UVW và một chùm dây tín hiệu. Em đấu biến tần 3 pháe UVW nó vận quay nhưng ko nhanh. Kỳ lạ là trong câtlogue của nó chỉ dùng từ 50-60HZ nhưng tốc độ 10000 rpm. BÁc xem hình spndle ở phần comment sẽ thấy ạ


Bác gửi link cái catalogue lên đây xem.

Con này giống cái đầu khoan tự động lắm

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

http://catalog.suginocorp.com/Asset/...alog_2613E.pdf
Dạ đây bác, con này chính xác là khoan tự động, em chỉ muốn hỏi dùng biến tần có thể điều khiển quay nó không, nếu được làm thế nào để lên 10000rpm. Sơ đồ dây ra của cái Spindle như hình này đây bác

----------


## MinhPT

> http://catalog.suginocorp.com/Asset/...alog_2613E.pdf
> Dạ đây bác, con này chính xác là khoan tự động, em chỉ muốn hỏi dùng biến tần có thể điều khiển quay nó không, nếu được làm thế nào để lên 10000rpm. Sơ đồ dây ra của cái Spindle như hình này đây bác


theo catalogue này thì có motor này SSV3-7100CM, 0.4KW, nặng 12kg chạy đến 10K rpm. cái spindle của bác có đúng loại này không? Đầu collet của bác cỡ bao nhiêu?

Có spindle chỉ vài nghìn rpm thôi.

Trong sơ đồ thì có cái driver chuyên của nó, có cả dây tín hiệu, có thể do cái này mà không tăng tốc độ max chăng?

----------

ktshung

----------


## ducduy9104

Con này trong tài liệu ghi là DC brushless motor nhé.

----------

ktshung

----------


## MinhPT

> Con này trong tài liệu ghi là DC brushless motor nhé.


Con mã số nào bác? Hình nào hay trang nào?

----------


## ktshung

> theo catalogue này thì có motor này SSV3-7100CM, 0.4KW, nặng 12kg chạy đến 10K rpm. cái spindle của bác có đúng loại này không? Đầu collet của bác cỡ bao nhiêu?
> 
> Có spindle chỉ vài nghìn rpm thôi.
> 
> Trong sơ đồ thì có cái driver chuyên của nó, có cả dây tín hiệu, có thể do cái này mà không tăng tốc độ max chăng?


Dạ đúng lại này bác, em đấu với biến tần bapha nó vẫn chạy nhưng cà giật vui lắm, em không có driver chuyên nên muốn độ cho nó chạy bằng biến tần bình thường, bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo, em cám ơn

----------


## ktshung

> Con mã số nào bác? Hình nào hay trang nào?


dạ SSV3-7100cM đó bác

----------


## ktshung

> Con này trong tài liệu ghi là DC brushless motor nhé.


vậy có cách gì điều khiển nó không bác, em chỉ cần tốc độ nhanh nhất thôi ạ

----------


## dungtb

Nếu là động cơ ĐC thì bác xem điện áp nó cấp vào là bao nhiêu rồi tìm nguồn ĐC cỡ đó cắm zô là chạy thôi mà cần chi biến tần

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu là động cơ ĐC thì bác xem điện áp nó cấp vào là bao nhiêu rồi tìm nguồn ĐC cỡ đó cắm zô là chạy thôi mà cần chi biến tần


em thấy dây vào là 3 phase UVW 200v mà bác

----------


## dungtb

sory bác cái này chắc cần bộ đk chuyên cho động cơ dc servo rồi  , bác thử liên hệ một số bác ở việt nam có làm bộ điều khiển loại này như là leduc hoặc robot3t xem

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Cha kts kia, kiếm con biến tần đời mới chạy vector control thử xem? Ko lấy bộ điều khiển xe đạp điện test thử?

----------

ktshung

----------


## MinhPT

> Dạ đúng lại này bác, em đấu với biến tần bapha nó vẫn chạy nhưng cà giật vui lắm, em không có driver chuyên nên muốn độ cho nó chạy bằng biến tần bình thường, bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo, em cám ơn


Có phải nó chạy giật và kêu không? Lúc nó chạy bác xem dòng và áp trên biến tần là bao nhiêu? Con này tần số 50-60Hz thôi. Có thể cấu hình chưa phù hợp. Hoặc như bác Gamo bảo đổi biến tần vertor control?

Theo mình thử cấu hình biến tần lại xem.

----------

ktshung

----------


## MinhPT

Thêm link cho bác chủ tham khảo: http://www.japantool.ru/sugino/selff...mec%20SSV3.pdf
Trong đó nói rằng:  Inverter for spindle motor MVX103BVC
Tức là có inverter cho spindle này bác ạ.

(mình tò mò nên tìm hiểu, chứ mình cũng không có nhiều kinh nghiệm thực tế đâu)

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Cha kts kia, kiếm con biến tần đời mới chạy vector control thử xem? Ko lấy bộ điều khiển xe đạp điện test thử?


Đang dùng con G7 Khiển vector control đó bác, nó chạy ca dựt vui lắm

----------


## ktshung

> Thêm link cho bác chủ tham khảo: http://www.japantool.ru/sugino/selff...mec%20SSV3.pdf
> Trong đó nói rằng:  Inverter for spindle motor MVX103BVC
> Tức là có inverter cho spindle này bác ạ.
> 
> (mình tò mò nên tìm hiểu, chứ mình cũng không có nhiều kinh nghiệm thực tế đâu)


Cám ơn bác em có đọc tài liệu này rồi nên mới dám nối thử biến tần cho chạy đấy, nhưng nó chạy cà giựt. Em bí cái dây cáp số 5 (LS cable for Spindle) ko hiểu nó có chức năng gì?

----------


## vufree

Hay là bán... kekek

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Dây từ Spindle ra gồm các chân CSB (em nghi là GND), CS1, CS2, CS3, 12V, 0V, U, V, W, E như hình trên ạ

----------


## ktshung

> Hay là bán... kekek


BÁc mua làm gì thế.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, nó là động cơ 3 pha đồng bộ hay ko đồng bộ thì cứ biến tần vector control mà quất thui, lăn tăn dây LS làm chi. Ai biểu ông chạy V/F thì nó cà giựt là đúng rồi, chạy được đã là ăn may




> BÁc mua làm gì thế.


Nghe đâu ổng tính thay dàn múa phụ họa bằng cnc

----------

ktshung, vufree

----------


## ktshung

> Ui, nó là động cơ 3 pha đồng bộ hay ko đồng bộ thì cứ biến tần vector control mà quất thui, lăn tăn dây LS làm chi. Ai biểu ông chạy V/F thì nó cà giựt là đúng rồi, chạy được đã là ăn may
> 
> 
> 
> Nghe đâu ổng tính thay dàn múa phụ họa bằng cnc


Tui đang chạy vector control mà

----------


## MinhPT

> Tui đang chạy vector control mà


Bác đo điện trở 3 cuộn dây xem thế nào?
Khi chạy bác đặt tần số bao nhiêu? để 50Hz thì dòng bao nhiêu A ở 200V? (Xem trên biến tần)

Mấy dây tín hiệu có thể bỏ qua, coi như nó là động cơ 3 pha thôi, chạy max tần số thường là được

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

> Tui đang chạy vector control mà


Chạy vector control mà ko mượt thì ông xem lại xem ông đã cấu hình các thông số đúng chưa? Chạy vector control thì ko chỉ chuyển sang chế độ vector control là nó chạy được ngay đâu

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Chạy vector control mà ko mượt thì ông xem lại xem ông đã cấu hình các thông số đúng chưa? Chạy vector control thì ko chỉ chuyển sang chế độ vector control là nó chạy được ngay đâu


dòng liên tục thay đổi từ 1A đến 12A bác ạ, môtr chạy có cảm giác khựng theo chu kỳ, để em chỉnh các thông sô thêm xem sao

----------


## ktshung

brushless DC motor = động cơ có rotor bằng nam châm và ko có chổi thân, có thể là 2 phase hoặc 3 phase, 

3 phase thì thường có 3 dây coil . còn ko thì 6 dây ( người ta ko thik túm trong motor thik để dây ra ngoài vì 1 lí do nào đấy  )

motor này cần bộ điều khiển, để dễ điều khiển nhất và hiệu quả nhất người ta gắn thêm mí con hall senor để detec vị trí cực của rotor rotor ở chỗ nào mở điện phase nào để quay, cứ thế là motor quay
trường hợp thông thường nhất motor 3 phase có 3 phase > 3 sensor > thêm 3 dây sensor + 2 dây nguồn nuôi tổng cộng 5 dây

motor brushless dc thông thường 3 phase có 3 dây cho coil và 5 dây của hall sensor ( các trường hợp khác banh xác motor ra check ..... nếu ko có manual)

có thể dkhien ko cần hall sensor với kỹ thuật cảm biến back-EMF. mấy motor brushless tóc độ cao hay dùng kiểu này như quay dĩa CDROM, dc HDD

trường hợp motor của bác gamo, ko có sheet, thì phải dùng pp giải phẫu học thôi ah


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/70...#ixzz4sGlTsuNm
Em nghĩ bác nháton tra lời ở thớt này là chuẩn nhất

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chà chà... kiến trúc sư mà rành cơ khí gúm... cái đó tui hỏi cha NS lâu ùi, lúc đó tui với hắn chưa chơi vector control, hắn là trùm step, chuyên sản xuất driver bán. Ở trong đây lão nào cũng là sư phụ của tui hết á. Giờ tui làm sư phụ ông cho, hohoho

Cha đi kiếm giùm tui cái datasheet của biến tần của ông, xem nó có auto tuning cho vector control ko? Nếu có thì dùng. Ko có thì ông phải đọc kỹ phần vector control xem set những thông số nào. Thường là tối thiểu phải set R, L.

Dòng liên tục thay đổi từ 1A đến 12A, khựng theo chu kỳ là ông chưa set thông số, biến tần nó đoán vị trí sai nên dòng sai & chu kỳ sai bét.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

https://www.yaskawa.com/delegate/ope...e=TM.G7.01.pdf
đây sư phụ
Tui con thêm con Emerson SK Commander 1,5kw sự phụ ưa dùng con nào thì dùng. Nó mà chạy ngon xôi chè vàng bạc giấy tiền sư phụ ưa gì tui cúng, hehehe
http://www.emersonindustrial.com/en-...F/D-CommSK.pdf

----------


## Gamo

Ông đọc 
- Trang 3-5: * Always perform autotuning with the motor before operating using vector control
- Trang 4-9 hướng dẫn Autotuning cho vector control

Cụ thể ra sao thì tui ko có biến tần ở đây & cũng làm biếng đọc manual thế ông quá, chịu khó động tay chân tí nhe

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Ông đọc 
> - Trang 3-5: * Always perform autotuning with the motor before operating using vector control
> - Trang 4-9 hướng dẫn Autotuning cho vector control
> 
> Cụ thể ra sao thì tui ko có biến tần ở đây & cũng làm biếng đọc manual thế ông quá, chịu khó động tay chân tí nhe


Sư phụ đọc cho tui tý, mấy cái trong đó nó biết tui mà tui ko biết nó, chừng nào ông đọc phuơng pháp sáng tác đi ông sẽ hiểu dân ngoại đạo khổ chừng nào, đọc giúp rồi hướng dẫn tui set mấy thônh số nhé, tui mò hoài chẳng ra gì cả, hehhee

----------


## solero

Đang có 2 ẻm Accelnet 90V-9A Peak chuyên trị Brushless bác dùng thì ới nhé. Ẻm này setup và tuning bằng PC.

----------


## ktshung

> Đang có 2 ẻm Accelnet 90V-9A Peak chuyên trị Brushless bác dùng thì ới nhé. Ẻm này setup và tuning bằng PC.


Thẳng này 200v bác ơi

----------


## Gamo

> Sư phụ đọc cho tui tý, mấy cái trong đó nó biết tui mà tui ko biết nó, chừng nào ông đọc phuơng pháp sáng tác đi ông sẽ hiểu dân ngoại đạo khổ chừng nào, đọc giúp rồi hướng dẫn tui set mấy thônh số nhé, tui mò hoài chẳng ra gì cả, hehhee


Hix... sai vặt thế này thì là lon ton chứ... trả tiền công đây

Trang 4-2 có sơ đồ các bước đầy đủ đó pa:
1. Set sang chế độ Vector Control (A1-02 chỉnh thành 2 (số 3 cần encoder, số 4 hình như cần speed controller => bỏ qua))
2. Cấu hình voltage, dòng qua E1, E2
3. Chọn Auto Tuning - Rotational: Set T1-01 = 0
(lưu ý là ko để spindle dính với bất kỳ thứ gì có thể văng ra hoặc gây nguy hiểm)
Stationary tuning là khi nào tuning nhưng ko được phép quay motor như con motor đang gắn trên dàn cơ chẳng hạn, thì mới dùng (rotational nó đập nguyên dàn cơ vào mặt)
4. Sau khi autotuning xong thì thường là nó sẽ tự động set các thông số về motor, ông kiếm tra lại cấu hình E2-05,06,07,08,... xem nó đã được cập nhật chưa

Xong rồi, chạy thôi

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=Gamo;128599]

Xong rồi, chạy thôi...chứ ngồi đó hít khói độc hại lém   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

sìpam

----------


## ktshung

> Hix... sai vặt thế này thì là lon ton chứ... trả tiền công đây
> 
> Trang 4-2 có sơ đồ các bước đầy đủ đó pa:
> 1. Set sang chế độ Vector Control (A1-02 chỉnh thành 2 (số 3 cần encoder, số 4 hình như cần speed controller => bỏ qua))
> 2. Cấu hình voltage, dòng qua E1, E2
> 3. Chọn Auto Tuning - Rotational: Set T1-01 = 0
> (lưu ý là ko để spindle dính với bất kỳ thứ gì có thể văng ra hoặc gây nguy hiểm)
> Stationary tuning là khi nào tuning nhưng ko được phép quay motor như con motor đang gắn trên dàn cơ chẳng hạn, thì mới dùng (rotational nó đập nguyên dàn cơ vào mặt)
> 4. Sau khi autotuning xong thì thường là nó sẽ tự động set các thông số về motor, ông kiếm tra lại cấu hình E2-05,06,07,08,... xem nó đã được cập nhật chưa
> ...


ok đa tạ bác, để tui thử, mà lão Gà Mỡ cho tui hỏi cái là tại sao thằng này DC Bruless mà vẫn chạy như ba phase được, không lẽ cấu tạo lõi rôt và stato giống nhau à ta?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, DC Brushless & AC Servo là anh em ruột mà. Nó dùng nam châm nên biến tần chạy V/F có tải là đứng.

----------


## ducduy9104

Đang có con driver brushless 1hp 200V bác vọc hết cách rồi thì inbox em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

> Hehe, DC Brushless & AC Servo là anh em ruột mà. Nó dùng nam châm nên biến tần chạy V/F có tải là đứng.


Thử hết cách mà nó vẫn chạy không ngon bác Gamo ơi. Câtlogue của nó kêu chạy lên 10000rpm mà dùng biến tần chạy lên khoảng 3000 là hết sức. Em tìm cách khác xem

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, chạy được lên 3000 mà có êm chưa? Post cái video lên nào

----------


## ktshung

Chạy cà giựt bác à, chỉnh hết sức có êm hơn tý xíu nhưng nhìn chung ko làm việc được. Em tháo ra mất rồi, quên làm cái cờ nhíp bác xem, chạy ổn định dòng khoảng 2,5A. Nhân tiên em hỏi cái này cái gì hả bác, đi bãi thấy đẹp lấy 2 con về chơi xếp hình, nếu hữu dụng em tặng bác 1 con

----------


## Gamo

Hix... nhìn giống DC Servo Amplifier quá

----------


## ktshung

> Hix... nhìn giống DC Servo Amplifier quá


thì đó, em ko biết nó có bà con chi cái spindle kia ko nên lấy đại

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Mình cũng mua một con giống bác chủ, có nghiên cứu thì thấy nó đúng là con Brushless DC, nghe nói mua cái ESC xe đạp điện về chạy được mà chưa thử được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Loại này nhiều dữ ah.
Em không để ý . Phải tự bơi với 1 con y vậy chỉ khác là nó 125kg. Sơ sơ được 6000rpm. 220v 50hz mà cấm điện không chạy . Thử đủ loại biến tần cũng không chạy.
Kẹt quá lôi cái mạch bằng 3 ngón tay (chạy con bơm hút chân không thomas) nó chịu chạy. Bước đầu là xác định được nó là BLDC motor.
Sơ bộ nó dùng servo motor 2.7kw Tamagawa TBL-i seri, spindle 1.7kw 6000rpm






Clip thì của con nhỏ hơn 




Ae cần có hệ này vô bài cách chạy với

----------


## CKD

Con này thấy có vẻ là chuyên khoan  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Con này thấy có vẻ là chuyên khoan


Chuyên phay luôn . Nói vậy cho nó có giá
Con spindle đúc trong nó nè

----------


## solero

Còn 2 em drive BLDC Copley Accelus ASP-090-09 (90VDC-9A Peak) về kéo em 0,4KW của cụ chắc OK.

Em drive này chạy đc nhiều chế độ phết:

Control Modes
• Gearing, Position, Velocity, Torque
Command Interface
• Stepper commands
• ±10V velocity/torque command
• PWM velocity/torque command
• Master encoder [Gearing]
Communications
• RS232
Feedback
• Digital Quad A/B encoder
• Digital Halls
I/O - Digital
• 6 inputs, 2 outputs

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Còn 2 em drive BLDC Copley Accelus ASP-090-09 (90VDC-9A Peak) về kéo em 0,4KW của cụ chắc OK.
> 
> Em drive này chạy đc nhiều chế độ phết:
> 
> Control Modes
> • Gearing, Position, Velocity, Torque
> Command Interface
> • Stepper commands
> • ±10V velocity/torque command
> ...


Xin cái giá đi.
Chứ 1.7kw mà hì hục với biến tần cũng vất vã quá

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Còn 2 em drive BLDC Copley Accelus ASP-090-09 (90VDC-9A Peak) về kéo em 0,4KW của cụ chắc OK.
> 
> Em drive này chạy đc nhiều chế độ phết:
> 
> Control Modes
> • Gearing, Position, Velocity, Torque
> Command Interface
> • Stepper commands
> • ±10V velocity/torque command
> ...


Cụ cho xin cái giá đi, em là số 396 có nt Zalo rồi đó

----------

